# Carbon or Aluminum?



## juststartin08 (Jun 20, 2008)

I prefer the carbon. I didnt notice much difference in either hot or cold but the carbon felt lighter and quieter than the aluminum.


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

Personally I think the lighter bow is better. I would think that with stabilizers added it would not take as much weight to control the bow vs aluminum which would make the bow that much lighter in the end. Bad part is I think the Carbon bow being lighter and stiffer transfers vibration to the shooter more than the aluminum. I don't believe any of the current carbon bows are "low-end" bows so with either bow you can get a good shooting bow.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Personally, a carbon riser has only been a curiosity for me. I use a single layer of thin cloth athletic tape around my grip regardless of the season. It's enough that I have no problem shooting in a hunting situation. If it's really cold I have on light weight gloves so the riser temp isn't an issue. Maybe if I shot 60 arrow indoor games in freezing temps my bow hand _might_ get chilly. The only reason in my opinion for the carbon now is where ounces of weight might _really _matter. Last fall I did a 10 day back pack elk hunt and I had a 10 ounces of weight on the end of my 12" front bar and a Spot Hogg Hogg-it sight with a long bar on my bow. I'm 53 and we did many miles on foot every day and my bow wasn't too heavy! I needed to lose weight I could use a 10" front bar, 8 ounces and a much lighter sight.

It's all about putting the arrow where it needs to be and the thing about a light rig is that you can not hold it as steady. IF you can shoot a light bow plenty well and have the extra money then a carbon riser is a good idea. But I would not compromise on anything else to pay for a carbon riser.......... That's my opinion at the _moment _and is subject to change WITHOUT notice at any moment! In fact I think some of it has changed since I typed the above!........and NO I am NOT a woman!


----------



## Tactical-N8 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Next new bow I get may end up being a Hoyt carbon.


----------



## Tactical-N8 (Feb 14, 2016)

JMart294 said:


> Next new bow I get may end up being a Hoyt carbon.




That's actually what I'm looking at. I currently have a Hoyt Defiant Carbonate that I purchased in 1996, when I was like 17 years old. I bought it off of a guy for $150.00. I have been toying around with the idea of getting a new bow for the past several years but I think I'm actually going to do it now. I love my old bow, and now that Hoyt brought the defiant back out this year, that really has me excited. I'm gonna check out several different makes and models, but I pretty much have to look at the new Defiant's since I had such good luck with my other one. Since I obviously don't purchase a new bow very often, I don't mind paying a few hundred extra bucks for the carbon if I can still get that same quality.


----------



## Rat (Jun 19, 2004)

All my bows end up about 7 lbs, carbon or Alu. So it doesn't matter what I start with, by the time I add the required weight to get me balanced and holding steady they all weigh the same. 

The lighter carbon may have the advantage in that you can place the weight exactly where you need it (like lower on the riser); to me that's the only real advantage.


----------



## arrowoflife18 (Apr 17, 2016)

A bow to look at is the win and win hurricane c6, full carbon riser and its nano carbon technology stuff that they use in there 1000+ limbs for recurves 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

The last three days have been 113, 115, and 113. I was not able to even touch my PSE but my Carbon Element was cool to the touch. Other than that, no difference to my two bows.


----------

